# Experiences with "Gluvit"



## thatkidhugo (Jan 17, 2012)

So I am looking into completely coating the inside of my boat with gluvit. From it's description it is supposed to work well taking care of leaky seems and rivets. Does anyone here have any experience with this stuff? It's pretty expensive but if I can trust that it works I have no problem dishing out the cash.

https://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=2091&familyName=Gluvit+Epoxy+Water+Sealer


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2012)

I used it on my boat.

Unfortuneately I haven't had it in the water yet. #-o 

However, based on how it flows into the seams and whatnot I would imagine it works pretty well at sealing.

I bought mine from an E-bay supplier. Check e-bay for it. Reason being is because shipping costs for it can be really high. I ended up buying from an e-bay seller including shipping, for cheaper than the cost of other distributors before shipping.


----------



## thatkidhugo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response.

I found a local marina that sells it, based on your boat do you think 1 gallon is enough for at least 2 coats on a 14 foot semi v?


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 17, 2012)

I applied Gluvit to my 14' semi-V and it took almost exactly 2 quarts to do the inside of the boat. Check out my mod in my signature.


----------



## thatkidhugo (Jan 17, 2012)

medicman619 said:


> I applied Gluvit to my 14' semi-V and it took almost exactly 2 quarts to do the inside of the boat. Check out my mod in my signature.



Good to know. Did you apply it just to be on the safe side or did you have leaks from rivets and seams?


----------



## atuck593 (Jan 17, 2012)

The stuff works great! I had a few leaky rivets and it sealed them right up, not a drop after a full day on the water. I would think that it depends on how much your boat leaks to determine how much Gluvit you would need. My boat leaked about a pint after two hours. The leak was more annoying than anything. I used a full quart and just coated the seams and rivets ( I didn't have to get the flat floor pieces because they wern't leaking ) I was able to get two good coats on a 14ft Starcraft, which was more than enough ( see my build thread for more info if you would like ). IMO a full gallon would be overkill both in price and in the amount you will need for a 14ft boat. Also once you mix in the curing agent you can't save it you will have to use it within a few hours or it will start to harden. Hope this helps in your decision and wallet.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2012)

thatkidhugo said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I found a local marina that sells it, based on your boat do you think 1 gallon is enough for at least 2 coats on a 14 foot semi v?




I used 1 quart on a 17' boat. That was on every seem, and rivet. And I really piled it up, in the bow of the boat.

I skipped rivets that would be above the water line. Also, I didn't coat the entire boat just seams/rivets.


That's pretty standard application procedure.


The way the stuff goes, on, and flows, I really don't think you would need, or even want two coats.


1 quart will be MORE than enough for your boat. 8)


----------

